# gnome 2.28 demaskieren?

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie kann ich nur gnome 2.28 demaskieren? z.T. gibt es da ja schon -rX Versionen?

Manuell alle gnome Einträge raussuchen ist ein wenig langwierig.

G. R.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Am einfachsten eventuell über das Overlay. layman -a gnome. Ist aktuell fast identisch mit testing.

----------

## Max Steel

Versuchs mal mit autounmask gnome-base/gnome-2.28<?>

Erstellt dir entweder eine Datei unter /etc/portage/package.keywords mit dem NAmen autounmask-gnome

oder einfach neue Zeilen in der Datei /etc/portage/package.keywords (analog dazu auch package.unmask) oder package.use (warum auchimmer)

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe mal nun das gnome 2.28 am Laufen.

Leider funktioniert dort das APM nicht. D.h. ich habe nur ein System --> Ausschalten Abbrechen oder Neustarten zur Auswahl.

Habe ich da was falsch gemacht?

G. R.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Schau dir mal die elogs an, da steht es drin:

```
gconftool-2 /apps/gnome-power-manager/ui/cpufreq_show
```

Dann bekommst du das Fehlende angezeigt.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Schau dir mal die elogs an, da steht es drin:
> 
> ```
> gconftool-2 /apps/gnome-power-manager/ui/cpufreq_show
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo,

da kommt leider keine Ausgabe. Nicht mal ein Fehler. Weder als User noch als Superuser.

G. R.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sollst ja auch keine Ausgabe bekommen. Führe den Befehl aus und beim Beenden Menü hast du auf einmal die zusätzlichen Buttons für Suspend.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Sollst ja auch keine Ausgabe bekommen. Führe den Befehl aus und beim Beenden Menü hast du auf einmal die zusätzlichen Buttons für Suspend.

 

Hallo,

Aha aber leider gab es auch keine neuen Schaltflächen. Ich vermute mal, da das apm Use Flag nicht funktioniert.

G. R.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was hast du denn für einen Rechner? apm sollte man eigentlich nicht mehr verwenden, sondern nur noch acpi. Außer dein Rechner ist uralt. Und hal musst du mit dem Flag laptop installieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Andere Idee/Vermutung

Du nutzt ja vermutlich GDM als Loginmanager, wurde dieser evtl. mit Use "consolekit" gebaut, aber dann versäumt

"/etc/init.d/consolekit" zu starten?

das würde genau zu deinem beschriebenen Problem passen...

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Andere Idee/Vermutung
> 
> Du nutzt ja vermutlich GDM als Loginmanager, wurde dieser evtl. mit Use "consolekit" gebaut, aber dann versäumt
> 
> "/etc/init.d/consolekit" zu starten?
> ...

 

Hallo,

das sieht bei mir so aus:

```
 rc-update -s

           alsasound | boot default                  

             apache2 |      default                  

               atftp |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

          consolekit |      default                  

               cupsd |      default                  

             distccd |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

             hddtemp |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

               jackd |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

            libvirtd |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |      default                  

             net.br0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                 nfs |      default                  

          ntp-client |      default                  

             postfix |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

               samba |      default                  

              smartd |      default                  

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default   
```

und das:

```
gnome-base/gdm-2.28.2  USE="consolekit gnome-keyring ipv6 tcpd xinerama xklavier -accessibility -debug (-selinux) -test"
```

Vielleicht ist ja noch  was abhanden gekommen beim Update auf 2.28.

G. R.

----------

